# Yardman 5hp tiller info?



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm coming up empty on my searches. The yardman site has all new stuff.couldn't find one here either

it's got a 5hp briggs modle number 1405.9 L208B

thanks tap


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What is it your looking for? That's not the Briggs engine's model number.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm looking for a service/owners manual.
thats the modle # for the Yardman tiller.
I suspect they are out of business, numorus searches
have turned up empty


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

tapkoote said:


> I'm looking for a service/owners manual.
> thats the modle # for the Yardman tiller.
> I suspect they are out of business, numorus searches
> have turned up empty


Yardman is owned my MTD, on their site they don't show anything before 1993. There may be a comparable MTD unit, you can browse different products at their website. Use the date code off the engine to narrow your search.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for that info, I
ll check MTD
The engine doesn't have a visible ID tag.
Like other briggs I've had.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

The engine model,type and date code should be stamped into one of the sheet metal covers on the engine.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

http://mtdparts.arinet.com/scripts/...=Empartweb&loginID=mtddealer&Loginpwd=6922941

If you drill down under "Product Line" you'll find Tillers, but they only go back to 1993.
MTD consumer help line is 1-800-800-7310


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for your help guys, but this thing is in such bad shape I can't afford to fix it right.
I'm going to repurpose it, I need an emergency generator any way.
Pat
PS no stampings on engine sheet metal that I could find.


----------

